# Travelling



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

"Cheese eating Rats" lol !!!


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is my 'cheese eating' advice...

Get out of electrical, now, while your still young. Move down to the beach and open up a Taco stand by the freeway. Deal in cash, marry a beautiful woman, raise your children out of the back of an Astro van, move around like gypsies, and never look back. 

This will take care of all your problems. :thumbup1:


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

I would recommend steady work with a local contractor.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

---Tips on traveling--- 
Pay up 3 months of advanced dues and get a travel letter
Always ask for a copy of the tool list when you are dispatched and stay as close to it as you can. If you are missing a few items, no big deal. If wrenches and socket sets are not on it, don't bring them to work
Always be respectful to the older brothers and sisters on the job. Hold doors open for them, make sure they have a place to sit it lunch, etc. 
Never double book 
Remember there is no "me" in IBEW, we all look out for each other on the road
Always follow the overtime list, so everyone gets a chance to make money
You won't see your foreman again on the road, but you will see the brothers and sisters working around you again
Your reputation is all you got on the road, and it will follow you
It's a big country but a small world in the Brotherhood, everyone knows each other and your name and actions will get around
---just a few off the top of my head---
Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

where2bro.com

Good site, good info.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Hand4Hire said:


> Any tips on travelling?
> I'm a union member, but my city doesn't have consistent OT calls or industrial shutdown/turnarounds-- unless I wanted to work RAT!
> Actually considered it because the nearest OT industrial calls exist 1.5 hours drive away in another local with lower scale and no per diem.
> 
> ...


Everyone wants to work next door. 1.5 hours is a small amount to pay for the benefits. Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hand4Hire (Aug 26, 2013)

JW Splicer said:


> where2bro.com
> 
> Good site, good info.


Got the same info at the hall today-- good stuff


----------



## general14 (Dec 11, 2014)

Im a local 24 menber looking 4 work. any body know were to go?


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

General14-you might want to look at 236, 369, and 429. I think they all might be looking for help. They may be close enough to you for a quick hit. Best if luck!


----------

